# How old are we?..



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*In one of the threads I just posted in about patrolling etc I made the comment that I thought few preppers are in their early 20's to 30's... and that most of us are a good bit older.. not too old!! just having lived long enough to really have seen enough to worry us into prepping whereas younger folks maybe not so????

SO !!! drum roll!! I'd like somebody to set up one of those polling things where we can post our age...

I'm not worried about it..
I'll be 70 in July...*


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i will be 56 in april.i also am not shy. i am living the good life.::


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

DH turned 67 this month and I will be 67 in September. I have learned a lot in my life time and looking forward to learning a good bit more.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Just turned 24 in December!


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

I will be 56 in June. Never had any kids and now raising my great-nephew...age 2. NOW I and prepping harder then before...lol


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Added in a poll for those to put in their age-range if they don't wanna put in text their actual ages ...


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Dh will be 55 in May and I will be 43 in June. Thanks, now I feel old having to actually look at my age lol


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am 42 years young


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Salekdarling said:


> Just turned 24 in December!


YAY! Finally, somebody on here younger than ME!   :lolsmash:

I still have the *mind* of a twelve-year-old! Just turned 28  at the beginning of the month.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*How to tell you're old...*

I thought I might be getting old when I got an invitation to join the AARP, :scratch

I knew I was getting old when I accepted it and joined, 

but when the teenage boys call you "Sir", 

and the teenage girls hold the door open for you, 

and you get the senior discount without asking, :ignore:

you know you are over the hill and fast sliding down the other side!   

I'm 62.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I just turned 51 last week. Hopefully many years left


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I got that same "invitation" from AARP, will be 52 in a few weeks, but remember, its not the age that counts - its the mileage that will get you every time.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

this could've came right out of my Dad's mouth! 



> When you get old, your secrets are safe with your friends. They'll never share them because they can't remember them either.
> 
> At my age, I don't want to eat health food. I need all the preservatives I can get.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I am 43 and Hubby is 51.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll be 36 next month. I'm a Valentines Day baby.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

They say you’re getting old when you start exhibiting the early symptoms of Alzheimer's,

but I forgot what those early systems were


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm 51 going on 12!  :woohoo:


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

45 Will be 46 in a week.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> YAY! Finally, somebody on here younger than ME!   :lolsmash:
> 
> I still have the *mind* of a twelve-year-old! Just turned 28  at the beginning of the month.


I havent found some one younger than me here yet. 16


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> YAY! Finally, somebody on here younger than ME!   :lolsmash:
> 
> I still have the *mind* of a twelve-year-old! Just turned 28  at the beginning of the month.


I'm quite the opposite. I'm an old soul. People my age get me pretty annoyed.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

In my early sixties. My get up and go.....got up and went. Just remember: Youth and enthusiasm will always lose to old age and treachery.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> Just turned 24 in December!


*PUPPY !!!!  good for you for catching on so quick!!*


----------



## JustUs (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm 41, but I was in my 20's when I started prepping....mid 30's when I became more serious about it.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Story about age ....*

*This is a true story on my word 

My EX in 2004 was a medical records transcriber who worked out of the home, one evening she was doing some catch up and suddenly she started laughing and said" You Simple SOB" !! well I had to ask... and she told me without any names...

The Doctor was transcribing to the tape player and was throwing a fit because the Patient was still drinking 3 shots a night and smoking an after dinner cigar... and wouldn't quiet... I asked why it was funny ..she told me the Patient was a WW1 vet and was almost 100 yo... I laughed too and said go dude!!..why would the Doc get so upset? crap leave the old boy alone... he's deserved his drink and smoke!! She was pissed at the Doc because she could hear the ice in his drink rattling and hear his lighter when he lit his smoke...

I never forgot that...still laugh about it..and a part of me hopes he outlives the Doctor! *


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

45 :wave:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Im old enough to know better, to young to tell 

To old for my comfort and to old for the stupid sh!tt!!:lolsmash:

Im in my 50s


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *PUPPY !!!!  good for you for catching on so quick!!*


Hey thanks Hozay, but Lexsurvivor is the runt of the litter! 16 years old! Smarter than me! Haha.:congrat:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

53 here. :beercheer:


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Hubby will be 47, Valentines Baby. I am 43.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

24 with 25years experience (49) But I have done a lot of stupid $H1T and it is catching up with me.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> 24 with 25years experience (49) But I have done a lot of stupid $H1T and it is catching up with me.


It is not the age but the mileage that gets you every time, I know the story well.


----------



## wildcat (Oct 26, 2011)

48 here.

Ain't been the most blessed, but I been blessed just the same... And twice as thankful for it too!


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

Will turn 34 this summer


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

I rolled over to 48 last December, which doubled my birth-date.


----------



## Pkupmn98 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just turned 32


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm 62 yrs. young.....I was awarded a plaque at church camp this year as the oldest young person! lol, 2nd childhood and all that.... hubby just turned 69 last week but can work circles around most younger fellas.....Our bodies might be slower, maybe even our minds just a bit, but we have lifes lessons, work ethic and a determination that has gotten us through many things....plus of course, we're old enough to know we can't do everything! I'm pleased when I see the young people posting on here.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

56 here and like a fine wine.......I just keep getting better. lol


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

72 in April, 55 for my body.......but 21 in my mind.......... man oh man, if my "you know what" would only act as a 21 intead of a 71.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

64 and will turn 65 in April. My much better half is 60.
To the members of this forum that haven't yet reached their "Golden Years" (hello golden years-:gaah I am very impressed with your thirst for knowledge and your willingness to ask, listen and learn.
I am also impressed and pleased at your willingness to share your knowledge and experience with us "old coots". 
I can only speak for myself when I say that I have had many asked and unasked questions answered by folks of all ages on this forum. There is more practical knowledge and wisdom on here than you could ever find in a lifetime of reading individual "how to" books.

Thanks for caring, sharing, and putting up with this grumpy old fart. :usaflag::thankyou::canflag:


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

63 here , going on 23 LOL


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I can't remember....what were we talking about?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

It's people like you that give us old folks a bad name. eep:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

HozayBuck said:


> *This is a true story on my word
> 
> My EX in 2004 was a medical records transcriber who worked out of the home, one evening she was doing some catch up and suddenly she started laughing and said" You Simple SOB" !! well I had to ask... and she told me without any names...
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my Grandpa..WWI Vet with a purple heart..gassed in the trenches of France..Drank Jim Beam and smoked Cigars everyday..died in his sleep in his own apartment at age 83..I'm 406 years old..that's dog years..


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am 32 years young!


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

After 30 years of coal mining, and serving in two wars (Vietnam and Desert Storm) I am still at 65 years, my wife is the same. Both of us are baby boomers. Sometimes, first thing in the morning, I feel a little older, maybe 120, but when I ride my horses, I'm somewhere around 25.


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Just turned 30.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

horseman1946 said:


> After 30 years of coal mining, and serving in two wars (Vietnam and Desert Storm) I am still at 65 years, my wife is the same. Both of us are baby boomers. Sometimes, first thing in the morning, I feel a little older, maybe 120, but when I ride my horses, I'm somewhere around 25.


:congrat: and :thankyou: for your service

P.S. some mornings I feel 120 too


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm 49 but feel anywhere from 29 to 79...depends on the day and the weather.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm 63, the wife (She Who Must Be Obeyed) is 65.
I never thought I'd make it this far.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Reminds me of my Grandpa..WWI Vet with a purple heart..gassed in the trenches of France..Drank Jim Beam and smoked Cigars everyday..died in his sleep in his own apartment at age 83..I'm 406 years old..that's dog years..


Big dog or little dog??


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm 38, DH will be 43 next month.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Hell I got boots older then most of you !! *


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol, I cannot just type my age, it says "message is too short" 
Anyway, I'm 24.

Cheers,

V.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Old dog with a puppy mentality!


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll be 28 in July.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll be 46 in February.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m 21 and a few months old.



A few hundred months! Near as I can cipher… 21 years and 406 months.

I feel older, in the mornings anyway. I try to keep a good attitude going. If I wake up, can get out of bed and go to the bathroom on my own it is the start to a great day.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> *Hell I got boots older then most of you !! *


underwear too, I'll bet


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Just turned 42 - - Dear Wife is almost 35.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Old enough to be grandpa, young enough to run around and play with our granddaughter, early forties for me.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

I heard that Paul McCartney knew he was getting old when his daughter asked him "what a Beatle was?"


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm 52 but it's mostly highway miles.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

72, and med free,


----------

